# Does IBS constipation cause body odor?



## first_93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi my name is first, I have been suffering from body odor issue for 3 years. I try everything but It doesn't work.I heard that intestinal disorder may cause the bad body odor. I always have a chronic constipation , gurgling sound ,apthous ulcer, itching before start sweating and sometimes feel warm in my rectum . So I would like to ask you some question

1 What is a difference between chronic constipation and IBS constipation?

2 Does IBS constipation cause body odor?

3. Why I always have a gurgling sound and feel warm in my rectum?

4. Does frequently sex cause digestive disorder?

5. How do a doctor diagnose IBS ?

Please Help me because this issue have ruined my life, I need help and thank you for every comments

P.s Sorry for my poor english I try my best


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

short answer from mainstream medicine as far as I am aware = no

a slightly longer, more open minded answer might involve obstructed defecation (different diagnosis from constipation) and incomplete evacuation of stool, and maybe even intestinal hyperpermeability (leaky gut syndrome), blood borne body odor & halitosis. Incomplete evacuation leaves a reservoir of stool in the rectum which allows for stagnation, longer time for bacterial fermentation and release of volatile sulfur compounds giving stronger odor of flatus and feces. This would probably lead to worse smelling farts if the anal sphincters are working ok, but there could be malodorous rectal discharge of mucous if there is internal anal sphincter dysfunction in combination with incomplete evac. I'm not going to go into leaky gut syndrome because it is still very protoscientific, read for yourself if you believe in this kind of thing http://www.ncbi.nlm....ky gut syndrome .


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

first_93 said:


> 3. Why I always have a gurgling sound and feel warm in my rectum?
> 4. Does frequently sex cause digestive disorder?


gurgling (borbygymous) is noise created by movement of gas and other bowel contents is probably normal. When you say warm sensation, do you mean on the anus or inside the rectum? Burning sensation inside could be neuropathic pain e.g. from nerve damage like stretching...too much straining to defecate for example. Burning on the perianal skin itself is probably soething called pruritus ani. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruritus_ani

Re sex, possibly regular anoreceptive sex could damage the internal anal sphincter, leading to less control over gas and liquids from the rectum, but this does not have a lot of evidence. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9068471 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8459377

If we are talking blood borne body odor, then I have heard some of these patients say that sexual activity makes their odor worse in the following days. No evidence for this, just what I have heard. Maybe it could be something to do with sympathetic (fight / flight) state that sex puts you in.


----------



## first_93 (Nov 1, 2012)

MGS said:


> short answer from mainstream medicine as far as I am aware = no
> 
> a slightly longer, more open minded answer might involve obstructed defecation (different diagnosis from constipation) and incomplete evacuation of stool, and maybe even intestinal hyperpermeability (leaky gut syndrome), blood borne body odor & halitosis. Incomplete evacuation leaves a reservoir of stool in the rectum which allows for stagnation, longer time for bacterial fermentation and release of volatile sulfur compounds giving stronger odor of flatus and feces. This would probably lead to worse smelling farts if the anal sphincters are working ok, but there could be malodorous rectal discharge of mucous if there is internal anal sphincter dysfunction in combination with incomplete evac. I'm not going to go into leaky gut syndrome because it is still very protoscientific, read for yourself if you believe in this kind of thing http://www.ncbi.nlm....ky gut syndrome .


Sorry for the late replying.Thank you very much for your information.I appreciate you a lot. you bring me up!. However because of my poor english, there are some sentence that i don't understand " but there could be malodorous rectal discharge of mucous if there is internal anal sphincter dysfunction in combination with incomplete evac" If there is malodorous rectal discharge of mucous , you mean that odor would come from the pore?


----------



## first_93 (Nov 1, 2012)

MGS said:


> gurgling (borbygymous) is noise created by movement of gas and other bowel contents is probably normal. When you say warm sensation, do you mean on the anus or inside the rectum? Burning sensation inside could be neuropathic pain e.g. from nerve damage like stretching...too much straining to defecate for example. Burning on the perianal skin itself is probably soething called pruritus ani. http://en.wikipedia....ki/Pruritus_ani
> 
> Re sex, possibly regular anoreceptive sex could damage the internal anal sphincter, leading to less control over gas and liquids from the rectum, but this does not have a lot of evidence. http://www.ncbi.nlm..../pubmed/9068471 http://www.ncbi.nlm..../pubmed/8459377
> 
> If we are talking blood borne body odor, then I have heard some of these patients say that sexual activity makes their odor worse in the following days. No evidence for this, just what I have heard. Maybe it could be something to do with sympathetic (fight / flight) state that sex puts you in.


I mean that i feel warm in my anus (but just sometime) . *However my main problem is I always itch before sweating (may be urticaria but no rash ). Do you have any idea about this problem that could relate to the bad B.O? *

*thank you so much for helping me ,wish you have a steady health







*


----------

